#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-07-05
<Takyoji> I wonder; has someone written a desktop-based picture uploader for Facebook on Ubuntu yet at all?
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: http://code.google.com/p/fb-photo-uploader/
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: https://launchpad.net/fbuploader
<Takyoji> I have also yet to update my mother's desktop to 10.04
<Takyoji> ahh, pyGTK
<Takyoji> I might contribute to that project if I come across any bugs.
<Takyoji> I have no idea why some cameras annoyingly save as .JPG rather than .jpg
<tonyyarusso> to be dumb
<Takyoji> They just recently now have a Flash-based uploader it seems, however, it don't show any of the pictures, since the expression was probably just lowercase form.
<Takyoji> Regardless, I should send a suggestion, since it's probably affecting hundreds of others that don't know the source of the problem.
<kermit> they should use .JPEG
<kermit> :P
<Takyoji> :P
<Takyoji> or to mix up some more fun: .Jpg
<kermit> actually it should be .JFIF
<Takyoji> .TIFFIFF
<Takyoji> .PICTURE
<kermit> binary.image.2_dimentional.compressed.jfif.jpeg.name
<kermit> a lot of unix stuff doestn have any file extention, i wonder if die-hards leave it off of jpegs too
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-07-06
<Takyoji> Is there such a thing as an IRC server that disables the privilege of banning people from a channel?
<kermit> Takyoji: i dont know of one, but i'd like to.. all you have to do is remove one line of code from ircd
<Takyoji> I'm really starting to wonder why there's a whole lot of IRC servers using UnrealIRCd 3.2.5
<Takyoji> and yet it's not provided by the Ubuntu or Debian package manager..
<kermit> in sql how do i do an insert conditional on the success of a previous insert?
<Takyoji> You mean kind of like: `command && command` with bash?
<Takyoji> Otherwise you can have a transaction and simply have it rollback if it fails.
<kermit> yeah
<kermit> oh?
<kermit> i just learned any SQL in the last hour
<kermit> i'm trying to import my old firefox history.dat
<kermit> wait i think i figured out a 2 stage way to do this
<Takyoji> ahh, SQLite
<kermit> wow this is going to take 2 hours
<kermit> of my compute
<kermit> r
<kermit> 42 records per second.. i thought this was fast.
<kermit> ram drive!
<Takyoji> Just 42? :P
<Takyoji> Anyone else have issues with OpenOffice holding back shutdown from occurring, even after it's closed (as it still has a dead process running the background)?
<Takyoji> on 10.04
<kermit> yeah thats 50x faster.. it must have been calling fsync a lot.
<kermit> hah i did it.... my history.dat is 288MB now though.
<kermit> er, places.sqlite
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-07-07
<Takyoji> Bleh, I feel pathetic that I haven't taught my parents in depth of how to use a computer
<kermit> you dont want them online
<kermit> they'll email you and message you and post to your facebook wall
<kermit> and want to video chat
<kermit> and play yahoo games
<Takyoji> My mother already uses Facebook. :P
<Takyoji> all she currently uses is Firefox and Evolution.
<Takyoji> And all my father uses is Evolution.
<Takyoji> otherwise it would be a bit more beneficial for my father since he barely has an computer knowledge, and that's really the kind of thing he needs for employment in some cases.
<Takyoji> I also have to plan an update procedure for the family desktop as well yet
<Takyoji> I have yet to boot the 10.04 LiveCD to see if the system even functions. :P
<Takyoji> Anyone have a spare LCD monitor they're willing to sell?
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Only if you're paying enough to replace it with :P
 * Takyoji_ wonders if anyone is alive
 * tonyyarusso is
<tonyyarusso> boring, but alive
<Takyoji_> Is there a method to upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04?
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: clincally anyways :P
<Takyoji_> Without having to upgrade to 9.10 first?
<tonyyarusso> no
<Takyoji_> alright, I'll do the long way then
<Takyoji> Yay
<Takyoji> Didn't know they added this: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/06/enable-users-to-login-automatically-without-passwords-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<Takyoji> That makes my life simpler
<Takyoji> Because there was an annoying workaround that you'd have to do in order to do it with GDM
<Takyoji> Anyone used BURG at all?
<Takyoji> of which is basically graphical GRUB
<_diablo> Takyoji: I've seen it, but no, never tried it
<Takyoji> Well that was an interesting case. I upgraded the family desktop to 10.04, and when I popped in my mother's account, the cursor was invisible.
<_diablo> whoa. weird
<Takyoji> And setting the cursor via the Appearance panel didn't do anything
<_diablo> yeah, I never update anything. I find a fresh install to be by far the cleanest way of dealing with these things
<Takyoji> So I had to run: sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<Takyoji> to basically reset the cursor theme system-wide
<Takyoji> and of course it worked thereafter just fine
<Takyoji> Ooo, software-center seems to be getting more orderly of categorization
<Takyoji> However "Office" and "Accessories" are not organized into subcategories yet..
<_diablo> hmmmm, odd
<Takyoji> But still, it's progress!
<_diablo> yup!
<_diablo> night all
<Takyoji> Night
<Takyoji> For LPIC, do you have to go step-by-step, or just test for any level of the certification?
<Takyoji> ahh, I guess it is a prerequisite to have the prior certification.
<Obsidian1723> Start at 1
<Obsidian1723> Honestly, all you need for Linux is the Linux+
<Obsidian1723> I've never seen anyon e ask for a RHCE, UCP, LPICx, etc
<Obsidian1723> The path I wsent is DCSE > Network+ > Linux+ > going for Secureity+ and then a CISSP.
<Obsidian1723> Out of a 900 perfect score on the Linux+, I got 850.
<Obsidian1723> With the LPICs, if you let them lapse, you must start all the way over, like with Cisco.
<Takyoji> I could get Linux+ done any day. :P
<Takyoji> last time I checked the objectives of it
<Obsidian1723> Why not do it then?
<Obsidian1723> I'm simply stating that with Linux, certs aren't really needed - except to get by HR.
<kermit> Obsidian1723: haha yeah i was juts telling a friend that
<kermit> he suggested we go get certs togerther.. i said one cert on my otherwise non existant resume would look worse than none.
<Obsidian1723> I've never seen anyone ask for a Linux cert.
<Obsidian1723> yeah
<Obsidian1723> certs alone = bad
<Obsidian1723> experience alone = bad
<Obsidian1723> both together = good
<Obsidian1723> If push comes to shove, one vs the other, experience is better.
<Obsidian1723> all certs do is say that you have put i nthe time and can meet a certain standard.
<Obsidian1723> or at least you SHOULD be able to.
<kermit> i just want to put "1983: c64 -> 1987: DOS -> 1996: linux    and on rare occation, some win" and leave the rest blank ;)
<kermit> on my resume
<Obsidian1723> Certs is a nice CYA for HR. "Well Jim, when Tom took down the entire network by mistake, he SAID he was a network enigeer" vs " Well Jim, Tom had an impressive resume with experience and the certs, so he should have known better."
<Takyoji> Considering I'm generally freelance, I'd only be able to go along the lines of a work portfolio since I haven't actually "worked" on an hourly basis within a company, yes?
<kermit> i may go for an "i've never needed a 'job' before, so until i figure out how to properly market myself, you're going to get a steal for my services." approach.
<Obsidian1723> more project based, yeah
<kermit> the trick with job hunting is to not sound arrogant, but still sound usefu
<kermit> l
<Obsidian1723> I use certs because then my customers can have a certified tech, and my employer can also benefit at my dayjob.
<Takyoji> Because my mother is just forcing me to do the ol' flippin' burgers at a fast food restaurant. xP
<Takyoji> and I can certainly get better employment than that.
<Obsidian1723> kermit, yeah, but more than that. The trick is to demonstrate and show that "Here is what I have done in the past. Here is what I can do for you now and in the future." Find a need and fulfill it for them.
<Obsidian1723> Tak, maybe.
<Obsidian1723> How old are you?
<Takyoji> 18
<kermit> Takyoji: omg i'm twice as old as you
<Obsidian1723> Well, you may get in somewhere, youth is on your side, but not experience.
<Takyoji> I've always done freelance, I haven't had an hourly job
 * kermit thanks Obsidian1723 for being older
<Obsidian1723> I'm 43. Been at this whole computer deal since the late 70s.
<Obsidian1723> heh
<kermit> Obsidian1723:  are you mark christiansen?
<kermit> hmm no he wouldnt IRC that much
<Obsidian1723> Nope
<Obsidian1723> heh I used to irc a lot more in the past. who is Mark?
<Takyoji> I've had a couple years of web design, web development, and server administration.
<kermit> Obsidian1723: he ran an ISP until 2000
<Takyoji> PHP for at least 5 or so years now.
<kermit> Obsidian1723: do you remember twinlink, angmar, or orbis?
<Obsidian1723> ah
<Obsidian1723> Twinlink, yeah
<kermit> i was on there a lot in 1988
<Obsidian1723> I used to work for a local ISP back in 1996
<kermit> were you on there?
<Obsidian1723> No.
<Obsidian1723> I used to work for a local ISP
<Obsidian1723> MinnNet Communications, Inc.
<Obsidian1723> Remember Bitstream Underground and Winternet?
<kermit> i recall the name winternet
<kermit> minnet or muinet?
<kermit> i was on muinet
<Obsidian1723> old skool
<Obsidian1723> MinnNet
<Obsidian1723> Remember when the bums started a fire and took out the communications fo Minneapolis?
<kermit> haha yeah
<Obsidian1723> good times back then.
<kermit> Obsidian1723: remember when there was real competition for internet access?
<kermit> that was good times, in a somewhat nefarious way ;)
<Obsidian1723> yeah, now we are looking at net netruality going away.
<Obsidian1723> Takyoji, I'm curious.. if the Linux+ is so easy, why haven't you got one yet?
<Obsidian1723> kermit, ever meet Mike Horwath?
<kermit> the name doesnt sound familiar
<Obsidian1723> Old linux geek from back in the day. He was the admin for Visi, now IPHouse
<Takyoji> Obsidian1723: I will. :P
<kermit> i hear visi is taking tons of interviews
<kermit> but not hiring anyone
<Takyoji> Otherwise I just got out of high school a few months ago, and getting it during high school would be bit useless generally
<Takyoji> as it expires over time if I remember correctly
<_diablo> for getting into server admin work, what should I do to even start getting into it? I've been setting up my own for a while, but don't really know things formally. Should I be aiming for A+ and such?
<_diablo> (just graduated college with a useless degree)
<Takyoji> Isn't A+ basic hardware components and understanding how an Windows boots?
<kermit> the impression i have being an admin isnt somehting you 'get into'.. its somehting you just are.
<Takyoji> how Windows boots*
<_diablo> Takyoji: yeah, but all the jobs that I've seen in IT require it... :(
<Takyoji> and hardware troubleshooting
<_diablo> or even just how to get into IT work e.g. help desk, school networking, administration
<_diablo> kermit: how did you start?
<kermit> _diablo: i've been using linux since 1996 almost exclusively
<kermit>  i went from dos to linux, rarely using win
<Takyoji> as for Linux+, apparently you can also get LPIC-1 as well with it
<_diablo> kermit: but what do you do for work?
<kermit> _diablo: i'm unemployeed.. i guess you'd call me a 'linux systems engineer'
<kermit> i'll do admin or dev
<_diablo> ah, okay. fair enough
<kermit> _diablo: i have the opposite problem as you, i have tons of skills but nothing to put on a resume for degrees/certs
<_diablo> kermit: yeah, I have no IT degree or cert... Just a fairly useless econ degree. Just graduated and looking for any job now, even mcdonald's
<Obsidian1723> Linux+ is lifetime.
<kermit> _diablo: no work in econ?
<_diablo> kermit: no, not really :( I don't even know where to start
<Takyoji> I'm a bit skeptical of lifetime certifications
<kermit> _diablo: i dont know much about college but i thought they sort of take care of job placement or push you in the right direction
<Obsidian1723> not I.. I dont just get it ands camp on it. I get it and show that I have done XYZ since then.
<Takyoji> at least it shows a person jumped through the basic hoop
<Takyoji> but yes
<_diablo> kermit: yeah, not really. they're not so great lol. they have 55k ppl
<kermit> _diablo: which school?
<_diablo> kermit: UMN
 * Takyoji wonders if anyone has an opinion regarding Dakota County Technical College
<kermit> _diablo: so they just give you a degree and wave goodby?
<_diablo> kermit: yeah, basically
<_diablo> Takyoji: no knowledge of it
<Obsidian1723> Tak, if Linux+ was basic, mopre people wpould have it. dont underestimate it.
<Takyoji> By the way, what does TFTP lack that FTP has?
<kermit> lack? its just totally different
<kermit> It cannot list directories, and currently has no provisions for user authentication.
<Takyoji> ahh
<Obsidian1723> Better to use SFTp
<Obsidian1723> sftp
<Obsidian1723> grrr
<Obsidian1723> SFTP
<Obsidian1723> I'd onlyu really use TFTP for a PXE/Netboot environment.
<kermit> and flashing routers
<Takyoji> Well yea, I'd never use anything unencrypted.
<Takyoji> except when TFTP is the only thing possible for a device
<kermit> yeah i imagine anyone could inject code into the receiving device fairly easily that way
<_diablo> kermit: warkitting
<_diablo> http://www.indiana.edu/~phishing/papers/warkit.pdf
<Obsidian1723> true kermit
 * Takyoji wonders if anyone happens to know of a decent web service out there for wardriving and mapping wireless networks
<Obsidian1723> I just use nmap
<_diablo> aircrack-ng
<Takyoji> I'm talking about aggregates though
<Takyoji> Like WiGLE
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-07-08
<_diablo> ohhh
<Takyoji> This seems interesting, I would assume it's very capable of receiving data: http://w3bguru.com/wiffy-extreme/
<Takyoji> However I wonder in regards of transmission..
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Yes, LPIC is step-by-step.  However, you can take the exams for each level in any order (eg. 102 before 101)
<Takyoji> So, someone's implying that using a 64-bit OS is only sane if you have 4GB or more of RAM. Therefore, they just want to use a 32-bit OS on a 64-bit processor.
<Takyoji> Is there any factuality to that claim?
<Takyoji> or also, as to why they imply "64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage" on the Ubuntu download page.
<Takyoji> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 585940 in ubuntu-website-content "Text reads "not recommended" for 64-bit" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kermit> Takyoji: just minutes ago someone was complaining about a 64 bit version of an app crashing
<kermit> in fact i dont think its the app, i think it was sun's java
<kermit> its hard to blame the app when it's java and works in the 32 bit version
<Takyoji> oh joy, I just found this: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html
<Takyoji> Thank you Adobe..
<_diablo> 64 bit flash sucks atm
<_diablo> we'll see if they ever fix it..
<kermit> you need to have everyhting be a 64 bit binary for the system to use mor ethan 4GB of ram?
<Takyoji> I don't think there's even such a thing as a 64-bit Java app aside from a 64-bit JRE
<kermit> yeah, so not even sun's code is stabl eon 64bit
<_diablo> kermit: you can run 32 bit apps in 64 bit wrappers. I think they just run on 3 GB of ram...
<Takyoji> You can actually allocate more than 4GB of RAM on a 32-bit system
<Takyoji> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<Takyoji> The 32-bit 4GB RAM hard limitation is supposedly a Windows-specific issue.
<kermit> my mem total says 3566416, when i have 4GB.. but its close enough to bother figuring out why
<Takyoji> It's a GiB-GB issue.
<_diablo> oh, that's right PAM fixes it if you patch your kernel that way
<_diablo> kermit: you need to use a special kernel to use more than 3.5 GB on a 32 bit kernel
<_diablo> s/PAM/PAE/
<_diablo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<kermit> Takyoji: no i think it's because direct memory devices start taking memory at 3.5GB mark
<kermit> _diablo: ah, thanks
<Takyoji> ahh
<kermit> linux COULD, maybe, get a couple hundred more MB up there, but i think it just doesnt try
<kermit> (could, without pae or 64 bit)
<kermit> why, now, i wonder, is pae not on the default ubuntu kernel
<_diablo> it's not as well tested across the board and is not necessary for the vast majority of users
<kermit> ah
<tonyyarusso> lol @ "14:25:01 < Obsidian1723> Honestly, all you need for Linux is the Linux+; I've never seen anyon e ask for a RHCE, UCP, LPICx, etc" <- Linux+ is the "dummy cert", and the rest are the ones you need for real jobs...
<kermit> i've been using and working in linux for 14 years straight and i havent heard of any of those
<kermit> but i never worked in a large corporation
<_diablo> tonyyarusso: to start working in IT, what should I do to start? I just graduated with an econ degree, but much prefer working with linux and computers
<_diablo> should I just get A+ certified, or linux+ certified?
<_diablo> do you have any suggestions for places to start reading about them and what kinds of jobs match up with which degrees
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: btw, if you take Linux+ before the end of this calendar year it is valid for life.  After that they're changing the policy to require renewals.
<Takyoji> ahh
<tonyyarusso> _diablo: helpdesk requires A+, but admin stuff doesn't.
 * Takyoji wonders how many here have made a cantenna at all
<_diablo> Takyoji: I have!
<Takyoji> Yay
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: and Linux+ and LPIC-1 have nothing to do with each other, other than covering a lot of the same content.
<_diablo> tonyyarusso: how much work will linux+ be for someone that has basic networking skills (have a dedicated samba, apache, ssh, ftp, mpd server) and runs arch mostly, but reinstalls OSes weekly? I've built a computer...
<_diablo> tonyyarusso: (thanks for the help btw)
<Takyoji> tonyyarusso: http://www.comptia.org/certifications/listed/linux.aspx
<Takyoji> "A new benefit for CompTIA Linux+ candidates is that they may choose, at the time they take the exams, to have their exam record forwarded to the Linux Professional Institute. Certification in CompTIA Linux+, Powered by LPI, enables candidates to become certified in LPIC-1 as well, enabling further participation in the LPI program if the candidate chooses"
<tonyyarusso> _diablo: you'd probably be better off gaining experience with particular things, eg. Apache, before getting a certification.  Be able to say you know how to do some things, then add the paper to that.
<tonyyarusso> _diablo: all of the + certs are pretty basic really.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: oooh, interesting.
<tonyyarusso> I wonder if the reverse is true.
<_diablo> tonyyarusso: okay. so a class for a cert is pretty useless? Just learn it from a book?
<tonyyarusso> _diablo: probably.  I've had some classes that I had to take for my degree that happened to also cover stuff for a cert, so I took the exam at the end, but I wouldn't pay for a class just to work towards a cert.  Except maybe for Cisco stuff if you're into that, since then they'll provide the gear.
<_diablo> tonyyarusso: interesting. out of curiosity, what do you plan on doing with your degree?
<Takyoji> _diablo: Because I was wondering. Would it be most practical to just shove a USB wireless adapter into a tin can, or use a pigtail and connect that to the adapter?
<tonyyarusso> _diablo: Hopefully system / network administration for small companies, schools, or government offices I think.
<Takyoji> I was thinking pigtail would be most beneficial, yet I was just reading that supposedly the longer the antenna/cable, the more signal loss.
<kermit> i can't decide if i should target admin work or dev work
<kermit> or a company small enough that i'd just do both
<_diablo> Takyoji: true, I didn't find a massive loss. I did it USB adaptor in the can
<Takyoji> ahh, alright, I guess I'll take that approach then
<_diablo> tonyyarusso: kermit: where do you find places that are looking for network admins?
<_diablo> also, it seems like you kind of are in charge from the beginning. there's not really a training period or anything, right?
<Takyoji> and as I was blabbing about earlier: would this design be sane for long distance transmission as well? http://w3bguru.com/wiffy-extreme/
<_diablo> hmmm, idk. i wouldn't see why not
<tonyyarusso> _diablo: dunno yet ;)  (Currently I'm doing technical writing, user support, and some development, which I found on Craigslist)
<tonyyarusso> well, actually I take that back.
<_diablo> ah, fair enough. it's tough to get into this since my resume doesn't really have anything. I'm nearly entirely self-taught :-/
<tonyyarusso> I did work as a network admin for about 6 months, at Saint Paul College.  Got that by being in the right place at the right time - they asked me if I wanted it.
<_diablo> whoa. yeah, i don't even know where to look for something like that
<Takyoji> My reason as to thinking why it wouldn't work is that, yes, transmissions that reach it are concentrated to that point, but if you're transmitting back, I'd think the dish would broaden the angle of transmission.
<Takyoji> I'm not a radio expert, not even close. But just thinking of it conceptually makes me wonder.
<_diablo> Takyoji: ah, true. Mine was just a cantenna, I didn't use any kind of parabolic reflection
<tonyyarusso> _diablo: specifically, after my first semester as a student there they asked if I'd be interested in a student-worker position helping out with tech stuff in the department.  Two months later my supervisor accepted a promotion, so they offered me his job until it was posted to be re-filled permanently.  I had the opportunity to apply to keep it, but they were going to upgrade it to full-time (from half-time), and I didn't want to ...
<Takyoji> otherwise I'll just fall back to the cantenna idea.
<tonyyarusso> ... deal with that while still in school, so opted to revert to the student-worker position for a couple more months while the new guy got acquainted.
<_diablo> tonyyarusso: oh, okay. Interesting. Do you know of any internship opportunities (either paid or unpaid)? I just want to get something on my resume while working a part time or full time job I hate just to cover bills
<tonyyarusso> _diablo: not offhand, but feel free to give me a copy of your resume so I know what your skillset is.  We've been bringing in contractors for odd jobs at work from time to time, so who knows.
<tonyyarusso> Thinking out loud:  The LoCo web site should have a resume-posting area.
<Takyoji> I just had a great idea guys!
<Takyoji> The LoCo web site should have a resume-posting area!
<_diablo> tonyyarusso: agreed.
<_diablo> lol
<kermit> a resume isnt like code, its never 'done'
<kermit> i dont know when mine's done.. but i'm pretty sure it's not ye
<kermit> t
<kermit> :/
<kermit> are there any IT job fairs?
<_diablo> tonyyarusso: what exactly would my resume entail? I mean, I have a lot of customer service work experience and I was a server and debate coach for a while, but my computer stuff is basically just what I've done around my apartment and building computers
<Takyoji> I haven't even written one yet
<Takyoji> perhaps our next meeting could be a lectural meeting on writing a resume. :P
<_diablo> that's a good idea :)
<_diablo> anyway, gtg, heading back to mpls from chicago
<_diablo> ttyl. thanks for all the help
<tonyyarusso> _diablo: Describe the technologies you think you can speak competently about.  ie, what could I write down that I would want to be asked about in an interview to show them how much I know about it?
<_diablo> tonyyarusso: ah, okay
<kermit> my resume would be perfect if i was 15 years yuonger
<kermit> but theres that begging question, what the hell have i been doing with my time
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: If you want to look at them, http://files.tonyyarusso.com/resume.20070223.comcast.sanitized.pdf http://files.tonyyarusso.com/resume.20090116.para-diddle.sanitized.pdf http://files.tonyyarusso.com/resume.20091217.nagios.sanitized.pdf
<tonyyarusso> and try to remind me to point those out to _diablo when he gets back.
<kermit> oh i like that format, it doesnt have a comprehensive time log
<kermit> unless you're just young
<kermit> oh wait, you're just young :/
<tonyyarusso> I am, yeah.  Although I don't see much need to change the format drastically for a while - I just drop whatever's least relevant to what I'm applying for.
<kermit> if i dont come up with something for the time, people are going to think i was in prison or something
<tonyyarusso> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/783087595
<kermit> tonyyarusso: yeah a lot of times i try to report or address issues and the devs say ubuntu has modified their code so talk to ubuntu.
<tonyyarusso> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/2010-readers-choice-awards-survey
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-07-09
<Takyoji> Random thought: think we'll see Firefox 4.0 in Ubuntu 10.10?
<tonyyarusso> no
<Takyoji> ahh, yea, I guess Firefox 4's intended release date is a bit after the version freeze for 10.10.
<tonyyarusso> Not to mention I can't remember the last time Firefox released on schedule.
<Takyoji> I just want WebSockets already! xP
<Takyoji> GRAH
<Takyoji> Apparently on my mother's desktop, she's been having graphical issues which weren't existent AT ALL in any prior versions
<Takyoji> Such as cursor being completely invisible (I fixed it yesterday, but now it's persisting again today)
<Takyoji> And then today while she's web browsing, suddenly it screen goes black and flashes evenly-spaced (like with a monospaced font) white vertical bars flashing at an interval of 1 second
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: sounds like you accidentally set random_zebra = True in her gdm.conf
<Takyoji> I have not touched any type of configuration, and I have the feeling that you're joking. :P
<Takyoji> This sounds like the issue, and seems fairly recent: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477407
<Takyoji> I fail to see how this is low importance... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/563555
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 563555 in gdm (Ubuntu) "no mouse cursor" [Low,Confirmed]
<Takyoji> Someone needs to vectorize this.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:MN_Area_Codes.png
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-07-10
<Takyoji> Ooo http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.35688
<Takyoji> I had an interesting thought.
<Takyoji> I suppose it would be an interesting experiment to learn how to write a device driver or something for a N64 controller (connected via USB) or similar.
<Takyoji> and I'm not a very advanced hardware person, but it should be fairly straightforward
<kermit> Takyoji: is that more powerful than the FCC allows?
<Takyoji> 1Watt is the limit
<Takyoji> as I read somewhere
<Takyoji> So it's right on the border of the limit
<kermit> i'm surprised, then, that dealextreme doesnt have 5W ones :)
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-07-11
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: When is the last time we had a meeting?
<tonyyarusso> Too long ago.  Takyoji claimed he was going to call one soon.
<Takyoji> and I forgot to
<tonyyarusso> bad Takyoji
<Takyoji_> It's so damn annoying that I can't find any assistance with the random "zebra stripe" issue, especially with even trying to report the damn thing.
<Takyoji_> Should I annoy those on #ubuntu-x since nobody on #ubuntu-bugs ever cares?
<tonyyarusso> sure, can't hurt
<Takyoji> Apparently it's triggered by the screensaver.
<Takyoji> Anything complex.
<Takyoji> and I still have yet to create a profile on the Ubuntu wiki..
 * Takyoji wonders if anyone's alive, to see if his wiki profile is reasonable.
<Takyoji> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CalebLangeslag
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-07-04
<Takyoji> and tonyyarusso, that was a Google+ invite I sent to you in an indirect method, which millions of people are fighting over to get. :P
<tonyyarusso> ha, nice
<Takyoji> oh, you already did so a few minutes ago. xP
<Takyoji> I have yet to bike all the way to Mankato for once
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: It's not even that far - looks like 40 miles?
<tonyyarusso> and a chunk of it is even on a pretty trail
<tonyyarusso> Actually, all of it, from the looks of it.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Do eeet
<tonyyarusso> Heck, I might come down and do it with you.
<Takyoji> 44 miles, yes
<Takyoji> Just biked over 12 miles up and down, up and down.
<Takyoji> I was figuring that I could contact the mailing list and perhaps see if there's anyone in the Mankato area willing to get together over there or something.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: If the state shutdown ends, we could stay at Minneopa State Park on the far end.
<tonyyarusso> One day one, one day back kind of thing, starting from your place.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Do you know how far you can go in a day?
<Takyoji> Time-wise I know I've done 2-3 hours before doing every hill and turn and so on through Faribault for warbiking (wardriving).
<Takyoji> Today I just did like 2.5 hours or more for about 15 miles, and was relatively dead, but again, very hilly, which may of course be the reason.
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<tonyyarusso> So maybe you can't do 53 miles in one go then :P
<Takyoji> You never know. :P
<Takyoji> Because I don't know the trail itself
<tonyyarusso> The trail is relatively flat - it's on a railroad grade.
<Takyoji> I can check Google Earth for a comparison of the altitude level and all
<tonyyarusso> Even just for a really rough number, Wikipedia says the elevation of Faribault is 994ft, and Mankato is 794ft.
<tonyyarusso> (That's a 0.1% grade average)
<Takyoji> Grah, I hate how you don't have control over directions in Google Earth
<Takyoji> I'll have to manually mark it
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: This is what it says for the driving directions anyway:  http://files.tonyyarusso.com/ElevationProfile.png
<tonyyarusso> (That's for downtown Faribault to Minneopa SP)
<Takyoji> This is what I did (but roundtrip) from my house: http://mnopensource.org/RoberdsLake.png
<Takyoji> Now if only I could export the datapoints and overlap them to scale
<tonyyarusso> What kind of tires do you have?
<Takyoji> wide mountain bike tires
<Takyoji> require the radius or circumference as well?
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Refresh http://files.tonyyarusso.com/ElevationProfile.png to see them to scale to each other.
<Takyoji> I mean elevation-wise
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: I'm sure the wheel size is 26" if it's a halfway modern mountain bike.  Width and tread style are more what I'm getting at.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: I scaled both axes.
<Takyoji> as for the tires: 13" in radius from the outside, 11.5" in radius from the inner perimeter of the tread.; 1.75-2" wide of a tread
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: lol - you know that it says the size on the side of the tire, right?
<tonyyarusso> heck, with make and model I can probably Google for the tread too.
<tonyyarusso> (of the tire, not bike, although the latter could be fun just for curiosity)
<Takyoji> every thing that's embossed on the tire: "Schwinn" "56-559 26x2.10" "C-1231-5" "Heng Shin Tire"
<Takyoji> As for the bike itself: Schwinn Ridge AL
<tonyyarusso> ah all right
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, those are pretty rough tires for pavement riding - no wonder you end up tired!
<Takyoji> As for the specific model of the bike: S2664
<Takyoji> http://www.amazon.com/Schwinn-Ridge-Mountain-26-Inch-Wheels/dp/B0021HJNU8
<tonyyarusso> Of course I'm sure your fork doesn't have a lockout either :S
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: For road & paved trail riding, you'll be a lot happier if you invest in a smooth-tread, puncture-resistant, narrower profile tire, and save your stock knobbies for when you actually get out in the dirt.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: In particular, these in the 26x1.5 size would be fantastic:  http://www.eriksbikeshop.com/Nimbus-Armadillo-Street-Tire/PA3226/Product
<Takyoji> and the cost is for a single tire I assume?
<Takyoji> I just have to wait for someone to repay me for buying something, as well as just practically emptying my damn bank account on car insurance.
<tonyyarusso> Oh, you're not very close to an Erik's.  You can also order them online - http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=57470
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: correct
<tonyyarusso> You can get tires cheaper, but they don't have the super-awesome flat protection that those do.
<Takyoji> and yea, there's pretty much nothing in Faribault. :P
<Takyoji> for retails or anything
<Takyoji> retailers*
<Takyoji> I had to go to Northfield to get a DOCSIS 3 modem
<Takyoji> and for generic retail, all we have is the Walmart Supercenter, then Radioshack (which barely has anything either, Radioshacks in the metro area have much more useful things), and not much else.
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, I tried to look up a Specialized dealer near you, and it told me the closest was Burnsville :P
<Takyoji> and then any successful people just move to the metro area, so it's a lot of the people that don't know what they're doing that are running some of things here. :P
<Takyoji> I get a giggle when at Walmart for example that pretty much every machine in that has overlayed Windows CE errors and all
<Takyoji> Only bike vendors of any type in Faribault seem to be: http://www.tbafaribault.com/ and http://www.milltowncycles.com/
<Takyoji> oh hay look, a few pageview counter script!
<Takyoji> a free pageview counter script*
<Takyoji> Whoops
<Takyoji> Ignore the first. xP
<Takyoji> Yea, just the last one. xP
<tonyyarusso> So, go shake down your friend for the money he owes you, pick up some slick tires, get a little more practice riding in, and let me know when you're ready to roll :P
<tonyyarusso> I'm jobless for the moment so have some time to kill in the near future.
<Takyoji> I'm going to very likely be switching jobs soon
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-07-05
<tonyyarusso> dinnertime
<Takyoji> Isn't it restricted to only approved LoCos to get CDs/DVDs in bulk anymore (unless if you just buy them full price through the store, from friggen UK)?
<Takyoji> or I guess it's just closed entirely; other than buying full price from a vendor in the UK for shipping and everything
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Yeah, ShipIt doesn't exist anymore.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-07-06
 * Takyoji continues to troll tonyyarusso about the website theme
 * tonyyarusso drops Pooh sticks on the troll
<Takyoji> Ooo, shiny: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=643
<Takyoji> Probably not very ergonomic though. :P
<Takyoji> I assume everyone has seen this, and the practically same Slashdot articles recently, several times over: http://yro.slashdot.org/story/11/07/05/2012229/Microsofts-Hottest-New-Profit-Center-Android
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-07-09
<FrozenPacket> So is everyone here really from minnesota?
